

Eric Schmidt 2001 talk: laws of the technology industry - eserorg
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5992089712538137005&q=%22eric+schmidt%22

======
eserorg
* Eric Schmidt gave a presentation at the Computer History Museum in 2001 on lessons learned through his experiences in the technology industry.

* The Computer History Museum talk is called "Unwinnable Wars: Personal Persepctives on Technology Leadership" and can be accessed through Google Video

Notes from the talk:

"Lessons Learned":

1\. Against A Fast Competitor, A Cloning Strategy Doesn't Work

* For instance, Sun's attempt to develop a Win32 API Clone called WABI failed

2\. There will always be an open source choice

3\. Consortia don't work

4\. There will always be a Microsoft or IBM, etc...

5\. Multi-software unification doesn't work (license conflicts, etc...)

6\. Your strategy should be complete market domination. Because if you don't,
someone else will. There will always be unitary choice at every control point.

Strategies That Work:

1\. Low-cost proprietary (Dell, Ebay, Microsoft)

